# SawStop Parts



## Thrifty Tool Guy (Aug 23, 2007)

I stumbled upon a craigslist posting for a 1.75hp SawStop cabinet saw. The couple was moving and had to get the garage cleaned out and the price was really cheap.

Well, the saw had never been assembled. The mobile base was included, but the fence rails were the 52-inch length units which are too long for my needs. With all this good luck, I'm now dealing with the strange reality of the SawStop world. Care to guess the cost for a set of 36" fence rails? They're $169 for the set which isn't bad, but shipping is $50. The little extension table is only $69, but there again, the shipping cost is $50. So, for $240 in parts, I have to pay $100 in shipping. Go to a sawstop retailer you say.......it's the same story.

Anyone know of an on-line SawStop retailer with reasonable shipping charges?


----------



## cocobolo1 (Dec 31, 2015)

You might also ask as to how much it costs to fix that saw if it ever kicks off for its' intended purpose.


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

If it clamps down on the blade you'll need a new blade and a new module. As Keith says, maybe you want to check all that now before you get to the point of no return. You might be better off to sell to someone who can use it as is and go with a different solution.


----------



## cocobolo1 (Dec 31, 2015)

Cherryville Chuck said:


> If it clamps down on the blade you'll need a new blade and a new module. As Keith says, maybe you want to check all that now before you get to the point of no return. You might be better off to sell to someone who can use it as is and go with a different solution.


Right...like a nice Unisaw for example.


----------



## Ray Newman (Mar 9, 2009)

If the price really 'iz' right and you really want it, buy it, then get a hack saw!

Or, take the rails to a machine shop/metal fabricator to cut the rails to the desired/workable length.

Have no idea what the table extension is made of, but my SWAG (Scientific Wild Arsed Guess) is it could also be cut down or a new insert made to fit.

Now as for your "sticker shock" over the shipping charges/total cost, check out what a good replacement aftermarket fence system costs these days including shipping. Saw Stop's fare just might seem to be so exorbitant after all. Nothing seems economical any more. If you ordered from Saw Stop, shipping rates to you would be cross country. Same with a Saw Stop dealer, the parts comes from Oregon.

As for the blade stop cartridge, yes that needs to be replaced after firing. But depending upon the blade, teeth can be replaced. There was a post on Saw Mill Creek a while back 'bout a Saw Stop user who sent his blade back to Forrest for repair. He claimed it came back good as new. Probably a great deal depends upon the quality of the blade.

I am not a fan of some of Saw Stop's advertising or marketing approaches. Not to incite/arouse ill feelings or start an argument, but let's say you trip the cartridge and a new cartridge and new blade is US$200.00. Depending on the type of an injury, $200.00 is -- or could be -- small compared to being treated by a physician or at the ER/hospital and may include time off from work.


----------



## Semipro (Mar 22, 2013)

I agree with Ray cut it to fit what the difference going to be between 52 and 36 the same rail just longer
see if you can trade or sell to someone that has what you want, somewhere there's a guy with 36 inch rails that wants 52's

Woodcrafts sells the blade stop for 10" blade $69.00


----------



## Oakwerks (May 9, 2013)

I'd email or call SawStop and tell them your situation.... They may agree to trade parts with you, since they have never been used..
My experience with their customer service has been excellent.....


----------



## Thrifty Tool Guy (Aug 23, 2007)

My email response from SawStop was ...... the parts cost $240 and the shipping is $100.

The price on the parts is not an issue. It's the shipping.

I think I've found an on-line retailer that will sell the rail/table/fence package for $350 and free shipping...


----------



## bigmuddyriver (May 29, 2011)

Have you checked Amazon? If you are a Prime member (totally worth it IMO) lots of stuff ships free. I saw the brake cartridges on Amazon, not sure of the other stuff but wouldn't be surprised if they have it.


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

Thrifty Tool Guy said:


> My email response from SawStop was ...... the parts cost $240 and the shipping is $100.
> 
> The price on the parts is not an issue. It's the shipping.
> 
> I think I've found an on-line retailer that will sell the rail/table/fence package for $350 and free shipping...


New Math.

Herb


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

Herb Stoops said:


> New Math.
> 
> Herb


w/ 10 bucks added on...


----------



## billyjim (Feb 11, 2012)

Guess that makes that a real bargin


----------



## neville9999 (Jul 22, 2010)

Without knowing all the details of how this previous owner had this saw then it looks like its anouther example of an expensive tool being bought by someone who did not have the work for it, that it was siting around not assembled is enough proof, no one should ever buy tools if they don't have a clear plan for its use. I still think that it is far more important to learn how to use tools and machines with safety than to have any tool that will do that for you. N


----------



## DesertRatTom (Jul 3, 2012)

You could sell it and get a Laguna Fusion saw (or another good brand) instead. Learn to use it safely--read all about working safely, use a Grriper and/or push stick, don't trap the workpiece between blade and fence, don't wear long sleeve shirts or gloves in the shop. Leave the blade guard on whenever possible, make sure your fence is aligned with the blade, etc. I'm not a fan of SawStop. There are lots of good saws out there that are great value. All that said, if you're going to keep it, cutting down the fence sounds like the best plan. My shop is too small for a 52 inch model, so I have a 36 incher and it works fine for me.


----------



## Thrifty Tool Guy (Aug 23, 2007)

DesertRatTom said:


> You could sell it and get a Laguna Fusion saw (or another good brand) instead. Learn to use it safely--read all about working safely, use a Grriper and/or push stick, don't trap the workpiece between blade and fence, don't wear long sleeve shirts or gloves in the shop. Leave the blade guard on whenever possible, make sure your fence is aligned with the blade, etc. I'm not a fan of SawStop. There are lots of good saws out there that are great value. All that said, if you're going to keep it, cutting down the fence sounds like the best plan. My shop is too small for a 52 inch model, so I have a 36 incher and it works fine for me.


The Fusion with a 36" Fence would cost me $300 more than I paid for the SawStop with the 52" fence system.


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

Thrifty Tool Guy said:


> The Fusion with a 36" Fence would cost me $300 more than I paid for the SawStop with the 52" fence system.


and you would have a much better saw...


----------



## Thrifty Tool Guy (Aug 23, 2007)

Stick486 said:


> and you would have a much better saw...


You really think? You can always turn off the safety break feature.


----------



## Thrifty Tool Guy (Aug 23, 2007)

Ray Newman said:


> If the price really 'iz' right and you really want it, buy it, then get a hack saw!
> 
> Or, take the rails to a machine shop/metal fabricator to cut the rails to the desired/workable length.
> 
> ...


$200 is the co-pay for an ER visit, before tests and services on mine and most insurance policies.


----------



## Oakwerks (May 9, 2013)

Thrifty Tool Guy said:


> $200 is the co-pay for an ER visit, before tests and services on mine and most insurance policies.


Yep.... The price of a new blade and brake are nothing, compared to a lost finger, or fingers.... Keep the saw... Even if you have to pay for the 36 inch parts.... This is too nice a machine to give up for something less safe, and lower overall quality....


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

Keep your fingers away from the blade and that argument goes away. Safety features that prevent cuts and amputations are no substitute for safe and intelligent work practices.


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

Ray Newman said:


> If the price really 'iz' right and you really want it, buy it, then get a hack saw!
> 
> Or, take the rails to a machine shop/metal fabricator to cut the rails to the desired/workable length.
> 
> ...


Ray I never even thought of cutting the rails down to a smaller size . Great idea IMO


----------



## patlaw (Jan 4, 2010)

Someone said to me that 25% of all table saw injuries occur when the motor is off. I assume that means that the injuries occur between the time power is removed and the time the blade stops moving. If that's true, how does the SawStop system help for that category of injuries?

(I'm a fan of the SawStop or Bosch system, if I ever get enough room for a table saw. However, the Hammer system is also calling out to me.)


----------



## Oakwerks (May 9, 2013)

Cherryville Chuck said:


> Keep your fingers away from the blade and that argument goes away. Safety features that prevent cuts and amputations are no substitute for safe and intelligent work practices.


Agree with this, too.... I don't work around this saw any different than I did with the old one....


----------



## Oakwerks (May 9, 2013)

patlaw said:


> Someone said to me that 25% of all table saw injuries occur when the motor is off. I assume that means that the injuries occur between the time power is removed and the time the blade stops moving. If that's true, how does the SawStop system help for that category of injuries?
> 
> (I'm a fan of the SawStop or Bosch system, if I ever get enough room for a table saw. However, the Hammer system is also calling out to me.)


The system is armed until the blade stops moving.....


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

I can't help but wonder how many people may try things they really shouldn't do just because they know the safety mechanism will let them get away with it if it doesn't work.


----------



## woodknots (Mar 7, 2012)

I can't help but wonder why every demo I've seen is done with a hot dog and not someone's actual finger - no faith in the product???


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

*More Like Hamburger*



vchiarelli said:


> I can't help but wonder why every demo I've seen is done with a hot dog and not someone's actual finger - no faith in the product???


I think Workers Comp would have a collective cardiac if salesmen started doing real life demos.
'_Hey; this 3" nail-gun has this great safety device...won't fire unless it's pressed against the workpiece. Put your hand here and I'll demonstrate!'
_ :surprise:


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

vchiarelli said:


> I can't help but wonder why every demo I've seen is done with a hot dog and not someone's actual finger - no faith in the product???


I understand to owner of the company did demonstrate it with his own finger.

I was thinking this technology might be good on a chop saw. trouble is the block of Aluminum might pinch the finger into the blade when it came flying up to stop the blade. sure would scare the dickens out of a guy too. probably never use a chop saw again.:no::no:

Herb


----------



## Oakwerks (May 9, 2013)

vchiarelli said:


> I can't help but wonder why every demo I've seen is done with a hot dog and not someone's actual finger - no faith in the product???


There's a video on YouTube of Mr. SawStop himself testing it with his finger...


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

I'm happy just using push sticks. Never used them till I joined here and became more aware . Never had an incident before though either , touch wood


----------



## woodknots (Mar 7, 2012)

Oakwerks said:


> There's a video on YouTube of Mr. SawStop himself testing it with his finger...


Do you have a link? I'd like to see that


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

*I'm Just Surprised...*



TheCableGuy said:


> I'm happy just using push sticks. Never used them till I joined here and became more aware . Never had an incident before though either , touch wood


Lotta _other_ accidents though!


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

DaninVan said:


> Lotta _other_ accidents though!


Don't stand in front of the material unless you have to . Simple I thought


----------



## Ray Newman (Mar 9, 2009)

"I can't help but wonder why every demo I've seen is done with a hot dog and not someone's actual finger - no faith in the product??? "
--Vchiarelli

As others said: think OSHA and Worker's Comp issues. 

I said earlier, I am not a fan of some of Saw Stop's advertising or marketing approaches. Again, not to incite/arouse ill feelings or start an argument, but I do believe that Saw Stops makes a good product. As for the finger vs. hot dog test, my SWAG (Scientific Wild Arsed Guess) is that if a Saw Stop user injured his/her hand or finger(s) and the brake did not fire, it would be instant news in the legal product liability sector and especially from the power tools manufactures' trade association and their legal advisors, etc. Probably would lead to a handsome settlement for the injured party and legal team --just might make the Ryobi settlement look like chump change

I've been following the Saw Stop since it was introduced -- what about 12+ years ago?? -- and I feel it has merits. And some of the arguments remind me of the seat belt and air bag controversy. I am old enough to recall that when first required, detractors claimed seat belts would trap drivers and passengers; shoulder belts would decapitate; air bags would asphyxiate. Not saying that there might not be problems with these restraints under certain conditions, but on the whole, do believe they work and work well.


----------



## Oakwerks (May 9, 2013)

vchiarelli said:


> Do you have a link? I'd like to see that


Just go to YouTube and type in SawStop ....


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

Ray Newman said:


> I've been following the Saw Stop since it was introduced -- what about 12+ years ago?? -- and I feel it has merits. And some of the arguments remind me of the seat belt and air bag controversy. I am old enough to recall that when first required, detractors claimed seat belts would trap drivers and passengers; shoulder belts would decapitate; air bags would asphyxiate. Not saying that there might not be problems with these restraints under certain conditions, but on the whole, do believe they work and work well.


My brother was in an accident after seat belt installation had become mandatory and he survived because he was thrown out of the vehicle and his passenger survived because he was wearing his and had the seat reclined below the level of the hood and trunk. People are killed by airbags all the time but by and large your chances are better with them. One of the biggest differences between your comparison of Saw Stop and seat belts is that there is someone operating an opposing machine that is headed at you. With a table saw there is only one operator involved and that person is in control as much as they can be. Admittedly wood can be unpredictable but if you are paying attention you can feel and sense some things happening and that's part of the "I would rather be using proper techniques philosophy" than depending on a machine to make up for my shortcomings.

If you have a knee operated stop button, a blade guard, and use push devices when your fingers would otherwise be too close then I can't for the life of me figure out how your flesh would come into contact with a blade.


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

TheCableGuy said:


> I'm happy just using push sticks. Never used them till I joined here and became more aware . Never had an incident before though either , touch wood


Wow, you were lucky,Rick, that was the first thing we learned in shop class before we even turned on the saw. 



Herb


----------



## Oakwerks (May 9, 2013)

Herb Stoops said:


> Wow, you were lucky,Rick, that was the first thing we learned in shop class before we even turned on the saw.
> Herb


Me too..... Our teacher made each of us make one...
That was 1960, and I'm still using it.....


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

Oakwerks said:


> Me too..... Our teacher made each of us make one...
> That was 1960, and I'm still using it.....


I had to throw mine away,it got too chewed up to use .

I once heard that a chainsaw registered the most serious accidents.
At one time the skilsaws were up there too til they perfected a good guard. The first guards on them were so cumbersome the guys would wedge the guard up.

Ever use a hand saw and guide it with your finger to start the cut? And then it jumps out of the cut and rakes across your finger? I still have a scar on my index finger.


Herb


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

"I once heard that a chainsaw registered the most serious accidents."
-Herb

Once they made chainsaws for the homeowner, all bets were off! 
Best thing that ever happened to chainsaws (safety wise) was the introduction of the chain brake


----------

